

Stories from "The Launch Pad" - frankdenbow
http://blog.startupthreadsmonthly.com/post/33903868385/interesting-stories-from-yc-book-launchpad

======
zacharycohn
I've given the same advice as PG in regards to massive, macroeconomic stats
before during Startup Weekend events.

"The food industry is 10 trillion dollars, because everyone needs to eat! If
we could carve out even .1% of the industry, that would be 10 billion
dollars!"

Judges, investors, audience, whoever is listening to you pitch that will just
roll their eyes.

~~~
jasonshen
Good call Zachary =)

To be fair, we had trouble finding stats on how much people spent specifically
on driving long distance and threw the trillion miles in knowing it wasn't
ideal. That's why there's a prototype day! =)

------
taskstrike
“Sam (Altman), you know what my biggest, overused, meaningless tech lingo is?
On-boarding….It’s driving me bananas”. -Jessica Livingston

Great quote

------
blizkreeg
31 is older entrepreneurs? :-)

~~~
mrkurt
I have 4 kids and a mortgage, which seem to signify "old" more than actual
age. :)

